

Blekko's ambient cluster health visualization - sri
http://www.skrenta.com/2009/04/blekkos_ambient_cluster_health.html

======
brown9
This is pretty cool looking - I love stuff like this. Wish there was some more
examples

~~~
wallflower
<http://www.flickr.com/groups/webopsviz/>

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/allspaw/3213755561/in/pool-
webo...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/allspaw/3213755561/in/pool-webopsviz)

------
krishna2
Well, you can read about that here :
<http://www.skrenta.com/2008/01/why_search.html> and here :
<http://www.skrenta.com/2008/01/about_the_name_blekko.html>

------
lsb
What's Blekko? The name not only doesn't mean anything but sounds like the
sound of disgust "Blech", and blekko.com doesn't point to anything
interesting.

That said, their server setup is pretty nifty.

~~~
utnick
I knew I remembered the name blekko from somewhere.

It was a popular telnet destination in the late 90s. Not sure if it is related
to this.

<http://www.macobserver.com/article/2000/12/01.10.shtml>

